
Instagram Raises $7 Million, 1.75M Members - kingsidharth
http://gizable.com/startups/2011/02/02/instagram-raises-7-million-1-75m-members/
======
tmekjian
Im still very confused by instagram. What do they do that others dont? They
announced a partnership with foursquare to provide photos to checkins a month
ago. So you now need two apps to do what facebook does natively? And then you
realize that less than 2 million people use these apps as opposed to the 600
million that use facebook?

I know that silicon valley has gone crazy for instagram, I guess I just dont
see the need for a company that simply adds "filters" to your photos (of
course only those taken on an iphone).

What happens when Apple says, "hey this filter thing is really cool, lets add
it to our camera app" (just like they did with HDR)

~~~
hornokplease
It's not just a Silicon Valley thing. According to a report in TechCrunch
"roughly half of Instagram’s users are not just outside of the Silicon Valley
bubble, but outside of the entire United States."

<http://techcrunch.com/2011/02/02/instagram-funding/>

------
albemuth
Can we have an Android app and official api now?

------
sfphotoarts
Is that Gizzable that's overlaying the annoying box of like/vote tools making
it difficult to actually read the page? There's no drag capability so it
doesn't mask the content??

~~~
christianowens
We'll fix that, sorry for the trouble. -- Editor of Gizable

------
olivercameron
I wonder if they will start making a profit before raising another round?

~~~
alnayyir
$100 says...no.

------
nhangen
I prefer Camera+, even though it isn't free.

I tried to get into instagram, but I felt that without a web interface, the
app is useless to me.

------
noelchurchill
How would you say "Gizable"? It doesn't sound right.

~~~
christianowens
Editor of Gizable here, we launched today, and it's awesome to be on the first
page of Hacker News our first day!

We pronounce it Giz-ah-bull, but this is the internet, I suppose you could
pronounce it however you wanted.

~~~
there
i read it as "jizzable". at least now i won't forget the name...

